# Justed Joined



## Sabo (Sep 10, 2008)

Greetings to all!  A very good friend of mine told me about this forum site and I thought I would get on board for a little discussion.  The name is Michael.  I live in SE Missouri and study Tae Kwon Do.  Look forward to meeting you all.

Thanks!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Sukerkin (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi Michael.  Welcome aboard.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard.  Happy posting.


----------



## MBuzzy (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  Happy posting


----------



## stickarts (Sep 10, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 10, 2008)

welcome and enjoy Michael


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT.


----------



## morph4me (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Michael, welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!


----------



## tkd75 (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome fellow newbie!


----------



## Mimir (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome to MT.  A fellow Sikestonian!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 10, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 10, 2008)

Mr. Scott, Welcome to Martial Talk! This sit is great for the truly obsessed with MA. happing posting.


----------



## 14 Kempo (Sep 10, 2008)

Hello Michael and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## jkembry (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 11, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## bowser666 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forums.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Sep 11, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## astrobiologist (Sep 11, 2008)

Hello Michael


----------



## zDom (Sep 12, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Mike!


(MT-folk: Sabo, Kwanjang and I go waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back. We'll have to tell yas about it sometime )


----------



## Mimir (Sep 12, 2008)

zDom said:


> Welcome to MT, Mike!
> 
> 
> (MT-folk: Sabo, Kwanjang and I go waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay back. We'll have to tell yas about it sometime )


 
Better be careful, you might be givning away how old you all are :rofl:


----------



## Sabo (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks to all for the warm welcome. ZDom is correct, we do go a long way back. Hey Scott, "Watch the grate!" 

It has been a long way around this circle hasn't it?


----------



## zDom (Sep 19, 2008)

Sabo said:


> Thanks to all for the warm welcome. ZDom is correct, we do go a long way back. Hey Scott, "Watch the grate!"
> 
> It has been a long way around this circle hasn't it?



Aye, that it has, mate.

Still waiting on that DVD of the old Boardman footage. I would LOVE to post some highlights here of us (Kwanjang, you, me, Dunn  remember that Dunn vs Ulner fight?) here for MT'er to see.

My VHS tape with all that footage "disappeared" during a visit by an in-law and her boyfriend :angry:


----------



## Sabo (Sep 19, 2008)

Actually, the girl that is supposed to transfer the old VHS over to DVD came by the office yesterday.  I told her that I would probably need at least half a dozen copys of it now.  She told me it would be no problem if...SHE HAD THE TAPE!  (my bad)  Things have just been unreal lately.  I will try to get the darn thing in my truck this weekend and get it to her next week.

FYI  I don't think the Dunn vs Ulner fight is on there.  Not sure.  But there  are plenty of others.  Let's see you as purple and brown belt, Kwanjang as brown and red, young Q as yellow and orange, me as green and a list of young black belts (at the time '92-'93)  There is also the entire form MODIFIED Yushin as performed by, then 3rd Dan, Master Jones.

Stay tuned.  I will get it it to you.


----------



## Kwanjang (Sep 19, 2008)

Sabo said:


> Actually, the girl that is supposed to transfer the old VHS over to DVD came by the office yesterday.  I told her that I would probably need at least half a dozen copys of it now.  She told me it would be no problem if...SHE HAD THE TAPE!  (my bad)  Things have just been unreal lately.  I will try to get the darn thing in my truck this weekend and get it to her next week.
> 
> FYI  I don't think the Dunn vs Ulner fight is on there.  Not sure.  But there  are plenty of others.  Let's see you as purple and brown belt, Kwanjang as brown and red, young Q as yellow and orange, me as green and a list of young black belts (at the time '92-'93)  There is also the entire form MODIFIED Yushin as performed by, then 3rd Dan, Master Jones.
> 
> Stay tuned.  I will get it it to you.



Holly Flash Back Batman.....


----------



## tko4u (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey mike, dont forget to stop by my new shop!!! by the way good to see you on here, but beware, it gets ADDICTING!


----------



## zDom (Sep 22, 2008)

Also: big congrats, Mike: I hear you passed your black belt test!

You, Kwanjang and I need to celebrate. Beers and hot wings is my suggestion


----------



## Sabo (Sep 22, 2008)

zDom said:


> Also: big congrats, Mike: I hear you passed your black belt test!
> 
> You, Kwanjang and I need to celebrate. Beers and hot wings is my suggestion


 
Thank you, sir.  I was sure starting to wonder there for a while.  Dasy of the test:  running around trying to get last minute business in order.  On the way home to shower, the hot water pump went out on the truck and I burnt up the motor leading to a 4 mile walk to the ranch.  After the first mile my sciatica was killing me.  Got to the house and the wife gets home so I can take her car north.  Going through Cape, a guy in a S-10 ran me into the median going over 70 MPH.  It was all I could do to keep it on 4 wheels.  I got back on the interstate thinking "Lord, are you trying to give me a hint?"  LOL  It was about all I could do to make it through the night.  One more round and I don't think I would have made it.  It is definitely a memory I won't soon forget.

Absolutely....cocktails and hot wings!  I think Kwanjang should foot the bill too.  He started this whole mess.  :ultracool


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 29, 2008)

hello and welcome to MT


----------

